# للتحميل من ميجا أب لواد



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

*للتحميل من ميجا أب لواد*

لو انت من مصر او السعوديه هتقابلك مشكله
فى التحميل لان خدمه التحميل من الموقع محجوبه عن مصر والسعوديه
والحل
ادخل على لينك التحميل وهتجد الموقع بيقولك انك متقدرش تحمل عشان الخدمه محجوبه من مصر والسعوديه
فكل اللى عليك انك تعمل تحميل لشريط المهام بتاع الموقع كما فى الصورة
أضغط على
click here to download




















وبعدين نعمل دون لواد برحتنا
يا رب يكون الشرح حلو وموفق


----------

